# Does anyone have experience with Get Qualified Australia RPL provider



## Erikaa (Oct 18, 2014)

Get Qualified is an RPL provider, I was wondering if anybody has used them for an RPL for migration purposes and what your experience is.

I read mixed reviews and I'm a bit nervous about enrolling but institutes like Tafe have much higher fees and take much longer to issue you with a qualification

I need an RPL in Diploma of Hospitality in order to apply for a 187 visa.

Thanks!


----------



## Ninuzza (Jan 28, 2016)

Erika, here also ) Have you got any new info (or maybe personal experience until now) about GQ Australia? We're thinking of going with them also, so any info would be highly appreciable...
Thanks and good luck!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Get Qualified Australia get a 4.1 rating from 79 reviews at Get Qualified Australia Reviews - ProductReview.com.au

55 say Excellent
17 say Terrible

I'd guess that it comes down to the individual employee you deal with, just like many other businesses.


----------



## Erikaa (Oct 18, 2014)

I did use them in the end. They're not great, they do tend to disappear once you've paid your money and you have to really be on their backs and call them, and email them, and let them know how frustrated you are... I applied in November, it took me 3 weeks to gather all my evidence and I'm still waiting for my diploma... I guess the Christmas holidays didn't help. Hopefully I'll get it next week.

I spoke to them about their bad reviews and they said that the company got big very quickly and for some time they didn't quite handle it properly... according to them they're back on track now. 

If you have plenty of time, I'd go for it, if not... I'd be careful


----------



## Philip1954 (Aug 28, 2016)

*I would avoid them now*



Erikaa said:


> I did use them in the end. They're not great, they do tend to disappear once you've paid your money and you have to really be on their backs and call them, and email them, and let them know how frustrated you are... I applied in November, it took me 3 weeks to gather all my evidence and I'm still waiting for my diploma... I guess the Christmas holidays didn't help. Hopefully I'll get it next week.
> 
> I spoke to them about their bad reviews and they said that the company got big very quickly and for some time they didn't quite handle it properly... according to them they're back on track now.
> 
> If you have plenty of time, I'd go for it, if not... I'd be careful


I would strongly reccomend to aviod them at this point, they have been sued by the Australian Competition and Consumer Commission and they are in court, they will probably shut down for misleading advertisement and pressuring people to sign up.

this is part of the case:

In the judgment that came out on 18th August 2016, The ACCC has sought freezing orders against Get Qualified Australia Pty Ltd, Adam Mazen Wadi and Lama Al-Natour (the prospective respondents). Judge Beach J made the orders that were sought by the ACCC.

On or before 9th September 2016, ACCC will issue substantive proceedings against Get Qualified Australia, Adam Wadi and Lama Al-Natour.

It has been noted in the judgment that since 1 March 2013, Get Qualified Australia has apparently assisted approximately 7,250 candidates to obtain a formal qualification provided by a RTO. Of those 7,250 candidates, 4056 have obtained qualifications.

The Judge noted that Get Qualified Australia "may also have used unfair tactics and imposed undue pressure on consumers."

The Judge also found that "there was a good arguable case that GQA had engaged in unconscionable conduct in contravention of s 21 of the Australian Consumer Law and that one or more terms of the agreements between Get Qualified Australia and consumers contained unfair contract terms within the meaning of ss 23 and 24 of the Australian Consumer Law."

The Judge had evidence before her that suggested that "Mr Wadi and Ms Al-Natour were knowingly concerned in Get Qualified Australia's conduct".

The ACCC proposes in the substantive proceeding yet to be issued to make allegations against the prospective respondents for engaging in misleading or deceptive conduct, misrepresentation, unconscionable conduct and having unfair contract terms in the agreements between GQA and its customers, in contravention of the Australian Consumer Law.

The ACCC presented evidence to the Judge which demonstrated the following:
(a) Business records of Get Qualified Australia had been destroyed by Mr Wadi or other management of Get Qualified Australia. A former Get Qualified Australia employee had said that if customers threatened to make a complaint to the Australian Skills and Quality Authority (ASQA), Mr Wadi and Alexandra Sella (GQA's Head Assessor) would destroy evidence including by deleting files from Get Qualified Australia's server. Such assertions have been challenged by the prospective respondents.
Mr Wadi's evidence is that if Get Qualified Australia were placed in liquidation, it would not be able to pay its existing trade creditors in full or at all after payment of liquidation fees.

Further, Get Qualified Australia's business is likely to be adversely affected by ASQA's Notice of Intention to make a decision to impose a sanction on each of Get Qualified Australia - Adelaide Pty Ltd, Get Qualified Australia - Canberra Pty Ltd and Get Qualified Australia - Brisbane Pty Ltd (the GQA RTOs) by cancelling the registration of each of the RTOs.


----------



## hossein (Sep 2, 2016)

I am with them already and that is the biggest mistake in my life. they are cheaper in many aspects and not just tuition fee. after one year since registration, I still do not know what units I have completed and what is left.

I expecting to finish the course two months ago which they surprisingly got back to me and said there are some assignments for already passed units which they forgot to mention. 

just assume how frustrating it is to hear some like this right when you expect to finish the course.

Do not pay attention to positive reviews, I just left them a negative one and in middle of the process they said I have this option to update my review later if the issue fixed. so I assume not all positive feedback were initially positive and they have been updated later if there were a resolution.

generally speaking, be aware of quality of service specially when it comes to private institute, think twice, otherwise you will stuck in similar situation as I am


----------



## Erikaa (Oct 18, 2014)

Do you think that that could affect my visa decision?

I applied for my 187 RSMS 6 months ago, currently on a bridging visa waiting to hear from Immigration. I got my qualification through Get Qualified Australia.


----------



## Zanfo (Sep 7, 2016)

*Hey 186 visa*

Hey Erika ciao! 
Ho appena iniziato le pratiche x prendere il diploma in hospitality con Getqualify e solo ora ho letto la miriade di bad reviews...
Posso sapere quanto c hai messo a ricevere il tuo diploma?
La documentazione richiesta e' stata difficile da recuperare?
Applichero' x il 186 entro fine anno e ho bisogno dinquesto diploma asap.

Grazie!

Ah t e' arrivato il visto poi?


----------



## buddy77au (Oct 26, 2016)

*Avoid Get Qualified Australia at all costs*, the use a verbal contract and refuse to give any refunds, they also don not tell you their terms and conditions which also include no refunds. they take your money and run. not to mention they're already in trouble with the ACCC , it's likely get qualified will simply change their business name and leave loads of people out of pocket. They are an extremely dodgy company.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

The place is full of dodgy, fly-by-night training providers and RPL companies. You really should only deal with institutions like TAFE or companies that are well established and have a good, long-standing reputation. It is disgraceful that so many hopeful immigrants are being swindled by those unscrupulous operators.


----------



## buddy77au (Oct 26, 2016)

CCMS said:


> The place is full of dodgy, fly-by-night training providers and RPL companies. You really should only deal with institutions like TAFE or companies that are well established and have a good, long-standing reputation. It is disgraceful that so many hopeful immigrants are being swindled by those unscrupulous operators.


I reckon, the thing I can't believe is that there is no actual person to person skills assessment, I RPL'd a CAD course through skillstech a couple years ago and they sent somebody out to my place of work to get an actual assessment and I ended up doing some modules through class, which was great because I actually gain some more skills but further more the certification is legitimate. 
The fact that they can certify people from high risk trades from a couple of references and some photographs is a joke, it's simply dangerous!
I know this is how they do it because they told me on the phone, at first I though yeah simple and convenient but then I realised that the $2500 certificate wouldn't be even worth the paper it was written on. 
If you foreign or local do NOT trust #getqualifiedaustralia because they are thieves, they know the legal loop holes and will take you for a ride.


----------

